# Where have all the rabbits gone?



## Bosebunny (Feb 27, 2009)

:lookaroundLooking for rabbit friends in Southern Ont.! (This southern Ont. includes Chatham/Windsor). Please respond! :nerves1


----------



## naturestee (Mar 5, 2009)

Where have you checked? Here's some resources:

http://www.petfinder.com/

http://www.ontariorabbits.org/

http://www.rabbitrescue.ca/


----------



## Bosebunny (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank-you for your info. I've just tried the first 2 suggestions, and the closest Champagne d'argent in my area would be in Ed. Albeta, or Mn. U.S. I know it is difficult out this way. I just wanted to connect with another owner of the same breed. I'll try the last one. Thanks, again.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh, sorry! I misunderstood. I thought you were looking for another rabbit, not a rabbit owner. Have you searched for breeder clubs in your area? It's probably your best bet as I would think very few people would have Champagne d'argents outside of those who are or know show breeders.


----------



## JenniferCameron (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm from Toronto.


----------



## lei (May 9, 2009)

http://www.londonhumanesociety.ca/
http://ospcaperth.com/other.html
http://www.torontohumanesociety.com/

Hope those help..


----------



## MggsRabbitry (Jul 16, 2009)

im from Sudbury and I breed Holland Lops


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey! MggsRabbitry, I'm in North Bay!


----------



## BunnyHopper (Apr 10, 2011)

hey there, well we are just new here, and for the most just want to add something into our yard, garden for wild bunnies. we have a mommy bunny that comes back every year and wants to have her babies here...so this year we want to help. Want to know where to put what? Have no idea what to do or where to start. She is very pregnant now and we need to help her asap...we do know that she wants to be right near or in the veg. garden,,,so we have seen little burrows already starting.... unfortunately I thought I would find tons of help in this forum on this topic but its all about domestic bunnies..... please help. I have 3 little sons and we want to help them establish and nice home to return to.



Chris.


----------



## BunnyHopper (Apr 10, 2011)

pic looks like one of those new little pigs you can have,,,too cute,,the short ears caught me !


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 12, 2011)

Brampton :3


----------



## MissyDressage (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm in Essex, about 20 min away from windsor


----------



## budgirl9 (Sep 5, 2012)

hello I am from Windsor,


----------



## SweetPeasMom (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm from Brockville/Kingston area:bouquet:


----------



## princessfional (Feb 7, 2015)

Hello!

I'm originally from Toronto, but I'm in the Kingston area for now. I have an American White rabbit - if I find any Champagne d'argent bunny owners around I will let you know!


----------

